# What is this Idrive symbol on my 08 X5? Pic in post



## Ashley’s08Beamer (9 mo ago)

Every now and again this symbol pops up, flashes and then goes away… can someone tell me what it is?


----------



## Drust (Apr 16, 2021)

It’s likely your paired phone cellular signal strength just like what is on your phone display


----------



## Ashley’s08Beamer (9 mo ago)

Drust said:


> It’s likely your paired phone cellular signal strength just like what is on your phone display


I’ve never paired a phone with it before tho


----------



## Drust (Apr 16, 2021)

Press COM button on console behind shifter then press MOBILE DEVICES on next screen to see if any phones connected. Maybe you have the built in 5G wireless router option ?


----------



## Drust (Apr 16, 2021)

Also press the icon to see if another screen comes up. I don’t have a display like that on my 2021 X5. The cellular signal on mine is across top as in pic.


----------

